# Rod and reel suggestions- First time post



## JSutton1391 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm new to this forum and this is my first time post, so bear with me if I ramble. My boys and I are new to fishing. I've been out a few times since June with them and we've caught our share of largemouth, smallmouth, perch- you name it! I'm ready to graduate to a more "serious" rod and reel and don't know where to start. I'll have some more money to spend by the holidays ($100-125) and plan on making my purchase at that time. I currently fish with a very basic but trustworthy Zebco 33 combo. I've done a lot of research over the past month or two, and I don't feel comfortable quite yet with a baitcaster, but a spinning reel setup seems like a good place to start. We've been targeting bass when we fish, and most caught have been in the 2 pound range, but I want something that won't fall apart if I hook something bigger. I estimate my needs will be met with something capable of handling around 8-16 pound line, slightly greater than 1/2 OZ weight capability, and a rod length of 6 to 7 feet. I'll be fishing mostly jigs, spinners, and the occasional smaller crankbait with this setup, and figure I should probably stick with something moderate power with medium to fast action (I could be off on this though). Don't know if this matters, but we fish from the shore of several lakes in northeastern Oklahoma (Grand Lake, Fort Gibson Lake, Lake Keystone, and several municipal ponds around the Tulsa area) since we don't own a boat. We have a Bass Pro in Tulsa and I plan on making my purchase there, but I'll go wherever for the best value. Am I way off base with my price point and specs? Any ideas on the equipment I should be looking at?


----------



## earl60446 (Oct 11, 2014)

Yep, open face spinning reel is hard to beat. Resistant to birdsnests, cast easy, easy to learn (line twist does happen though), nice drag and very basic. I think you have the right ideas in regards to rods and reel except I might go a bit lighter weight than what you are describing. You do not have to spend a lot now and can always upgrade at some time in the future.
Tim


----------



## ccm (Oct 14, 2014)

You should be able to find some good combos in that price range. I suggest either Phluger or Abu Garcia brands because of their quality. Something with at least 3ball bearings & a smooth drag is what I recommend. For small cranks, light jigs, & spinners medium to medium light should do good for what your throwing. Just get a good feel for the action of the rod; these types of actions/strength ratings tend to vary a little from brand to brand. For spinning reels braid works really well ( no line twist  ); if the water is really clear you can always add a fluorocarbon leader. + another advantage of braid is its strength to line diameter generally 30lb braid has an 8lb mono diameter so you get extra strength & abrasion resistance for when the big one hits. :mrgreen: 
Good luck & good fishing to you.


----------



## shawnfish (Oct 14, 2014)

how many rods and reels are you trying to buy for 125.00?


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 14, 2014)

That's an excellent budget to get a quality reel and a good rod. If you're going to bass pro you can't beat their Pro-Qualifier line of reels - https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Pro-Qualifier-Spinning-Reels/product/10205014/ - it'll run you $70 if you don't catch the one or two sales they run on it for the year but you can't beat it in that price range. I would highly recommend the model that retrieves 43" of line per turn - you can always slow down your retrieve for more subtle presentations, but when you need to retrieve line fast as a fish charges at you there's no substitute for a high gear ratio and a large spool. There will still be $$$ in your budget for a 7' medium action ugly-stick which is the do-all of introductory rods that still fishes very well and will outlast your interest in using it (provided you don't crush the line guides) and a spool of some 8lb test diameter braided line for sensitivity & strength (should be 20lb + break strength.)

Tie a 5' leader of fluorocarbon or mono to the end of the braid an you're all set. 

Invest in a quality reel first - it's a machine, and if you buy a good one and keep it clean and oiled it will last you a lifetime. Rods break much easier - not as likely to last you as long.


----------



## shawnfish (Oct 14, 2014)

im still not so sure he doesent want combos for him and his boys... if that's the case he can still get 3 that are good enough to do what he wants..


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 15, 2014)

Where in all the singular references to "a more 'serious' rod and reel" in various forms throughout his post do you see anything mentioning multiple rods?

While I don't agree with this in the slightest, if it is in fact his point to get multiple rods for $100-$125 I would forego my previous advice on the reel as you're not getting anything for your money in that price point and focus on whatever Ugly Stick rod/reel combos you can find at the local Walmart as you will at least get a clutch of good rods for your money and when the reels fall apart you can upgrade to something lasting at that point. Any reel under $50 is likely to be using a graphite or plastic frame - which won't hold its tolerances over time and will wear with regular use. Any reels on the ugly stick combos likely use graphite and/or plastic bearing too - which are the fishing equivalent of sawdust in an old transmission - smooth enough to sound good at the store but once you get them out and use them they're rough and noisy if they don't break down right away.


----------



## JSutton1391 (Oct 17, 2014)

Abu Garcia and Pflueger actually seem to appear at the top of my list for my price point more than any other brand. What about Mitchell? I see their reels at BPS, Dicks, and Academy, they feel pretty high quality and seem to get pretty good reviews. Their 300 model advertises 10 bearings, which seems a bit much. No mention if those bearings are stainless steel or plastic.

Also, I was looking at one spinning setup for myself. I don't plan on buying anything more until I have further assessed my needs after a few more trips. Boys will be getting new combos for Christmas too, but those are not part of my stated budget. They'll still be using spin casters until the 5 year old gets a few more years under his cap. By then I hope to have some nice stuff to pass down to the two of them.


----------



## onthewater102 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hard to say - all three companies have different product lines from 'el cheapo to some fine equipment. The Mitchell wasn't one I was familiar with, and I couldn't find further information on their website, so while I'd like to assume the bearings are stainless, without seeing it published anywhere I would be wary. The odd thing was (and maybe this was due to me only performing a quick scan of their site) I couldn't find anywhere to order parts for the reel. I know Abu Garcia has parts support for their products, I've never owned a Pflueger, and I have an old Mitchell from when I was a kid that I never needed to do anything with, but it's my only experience with their products.

The Mitchell is the same price as the BPS Pro Qualifier - and while they say their polymer construction is "stronger" than aluminum I would go out on a limb and say if this were the case then more of the manufacturers would be using similar plastics in their high end reels rather than making the entire body out of aluminum.


----------



## shawnfish (Nov 9, 2014)

onthewater102 said:


> Where in all the singular references to "a more 'serious' rod and reel" in various forms throughout his post do you see anything mentioning multiple rods?
> 
> While I don't agree with this in the slightest, if it is in fact his point to get multiple rods for $100-$125 I would forego my previous advice on the reel as you're not getting anything for your money in that price point and focus on whatever Ugly Stick rod/reel combos you can find at the local Walmart as you will at least get a clutch of good rods for your money and when the reels fall apart you can upgrade to something lasting at that point. Any reel under $50 is likely to be using a graphite or plastic frame - which won't hold its tolerances over time and will wear with regular use. Any reels on the ugly stick combos likely use graphite and/or plastic bearing too - which are the fishing equivalent of sawdust in an old transmission - smooth enough to sound good at the store but once you get them out and use them they're rough and noisy if they don't break down right away.




ok i may have read it wrong.... but your dead wrong about any cheap real is going to fall apart right away, I had some very cheap reels(like the 20-25 buck ones today) that were bought for me when I was very young and they lasted over ten years before they got donated.I still have two of them now some 30yrs later that I taught my boys how to cast with(then became their first reels) and they work fine to this day because they were taken care of and not abused(by ubused I mean left on the ground, dragged through the mud and sand) and were cleaned every winter and believe me they were used 3-4 times a week for years and years and recently(07 to 14) used 3-5 times a week and still work the same.... if I were him I would watch ebay since winters coming because if you look every day it wont take too long to find a steal. example, I bought a new in the box with the papers gen 2 revo stx for 70 bucks that I keep in my truck in case I want to fish for a bit from the bank... even a 50 dollar abu black max2 or comparable spinning reel will be more than enough reel for his skill level and will last years and years with proper care....


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (Nov 9, 2014)

My opinion would be to get a 7' uglystick lite pro. Its the diameter of a light but the a medium action. If you fish from shore or a dock the 7' will help you get the distance you need to throw a deep diving crankbait or a light rubber worm. Whats going to make or break you is a good reel. I would suggest a shimano or abu garcia(personal preferences, some might argue) You could get the rod for around 40 bucks and use the rest of your money to get a sweet reel. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Moedaddy (Nov 9, 2014)

earl60446 said:


> Yep, open face spinning reel is hard to beat. Resistant to birdsnests, cast easy, easy to learn (line twist does happen though), nice drag and very basic. I think you have the right ideas in regards to rods and reel except I might go a bit lighter weight than what you are describing. You do not have to spend a lot now and can always upgrade at some time in the future.
> Tim




I agree and it is a short learning curve. As far as bass fishing the spinning combo is my goto rig.


----------



## Gotem (Nov 29, 2014)

My father has two 7 foot Ugly Stik Lites with the old Mitchell reels (the ones made in France). He also has a seven foot Bass Pro Tourney Special rod with Phluger President reel. All poles are medium action. The Ugly Stik Lites seem almost as light as the Bass Pro Tourney Special rod (which is an all graphite rod) and the Ugly Stiks are probably a little more durable than a pure graphite rod. My father really likes the Ugly Stik lites. All of his rods are 2-piece. He also does not use a baitcaster. 

For Spinning equipment I use everything from Bass Pro Bionic, a cheap Walmart $15 rod made by Shakespeare (all graphite), and some older Ugly Sticks (that are under 6 feet). All of these rods are medium action. I also have a Medium Heavy Basspro Graphite Special. I mainly use the cheap Abu Garcia Cardinal 102 reels that are $30. I have used them for several years. I do have a Bass Pro Pro Quilifer reel in the size of PQ20. I used it for a season and then went back to the Cardinal reels because I thought I could cast lighter lures (Booyah Pond Magic Buzzbaits) farther with the smaller reel. 

The reason I have mentioned everything is this is what my observations are based on. You can use a $15 rod and a $30 reel and be happy. You can also use a Ugly Stik Lite and it may last you a long time. I personally would get the 7 foot Ugly Stik Lite since I have broken several Graphite rods. I would not spend more than $50 on the reel. Save your money because quality does make a difference with a Baticasting reel Since you fish ponds and from shore get some buzzbaits and 1/2 ounce spinnerbiats as they will go through the weeds good. Learn how to fish plastic worms wacky style. Also get some quality 8lb monofilament like a Trilene or Stren. Stay away from $2 or $3 bargain spools of fishing line.


----------



## frydaddy (May 10, 2015)

I have gone thru some cheap shakespear combos and every one of them seized up or broke because of neglect not because of manufacture faults. I do have a light one that I have had for several years now that has landed a 6lb hybrid and lots of 2/4lb catfish. but obviously I don't use it in the bay. 

im mostly wondering what you finally went with and how you like it.


----------



## JSutton1391 (May 24, 2015)

I ended up going with a Pflueger President Spinning Combo I got at Wal Mart for about $70. I've been very happy with the quality and feel and I rigged it with some Spider Wire 10lb clear Fluoro. The boys are out of school now so hopefully we can get to the lakes more. Now I just need the flood waters here in Northeast Oklahoma to recede a little so I can use it more often!


----------



## -CN- (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm in here for a follow-up as to what the original guy ended up going with.
I found myself in a similar situation last spring. I hadn't had any new equipment in many years. Most of what I had was St Croix rods and reels (back when St Croix made reels) that suited me very well and obviously lasted. The insulated ring that's in the eye at the tip fell out of my ultra lights and bait casters and I repaired them by replacing the tip. I've really escalated the amount of time I spend on the water now, and learned more about what I prefer. I've found most of my rods are too short. I simply splurged many years ago and bought a bunch of a variety of stuff and now I'm learning most of it is not what I should have bought. So in searching for new rods specifically, I've encountered many that are really inexpensive but fish just like the St Croixs. I do not like the flimsy feel of the Ugly Stiks, though you can find a well-priced Ugly Stik almost anywhere in all lengths and powers. Good ones for me are Berkley Cherrywood HD, Cabelas Pro Guide models, and Any baitcaster by Abu Garcia.
For $125, I could happily find 2-3 really nice combos.


----------

